# Summersville, WV - Tia Pet ID: 09mard31



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Tia is a year and a half old german shepherd. She is good with children and other animals. She is also house broken. Can be adopted at any time. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13206504&mtf=1

Nicholas County Animal Shelter 
Summersville, WV 
304-872-7877


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Sheba120 (Jan 5, 2008)

Awwww, she is beautiful!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Subject: Summersville, WV ~ PB GSH ~ "TIA" was dumped at the pound by her human after a break up


CONTACT: 304-872-7877 or [email protected]
LOCATION: Nicholas County Animal Shelter, Summersville, WV 


"This is a HIGH KILL shelter with a very low adoption rate. Tia will not make it out alive without your help." 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13206504&mtf=1

ATT; WV RESCUES..This must be sent out to all RESCUERS..even in neighboring states.. 
UNBELIEVABLE !..A loyal..sweet very LOVABLE PET..Dumped like yesterday's trash !! 
tia is a doll..Let's network & give her a new HOME w/ an owner..who is an ANIMAL LOVER !!! 
& who will FEED this dog..who looks VERY neglected !! 
| 
EASE CROSS POST FAR AND WIDE!!! PLEASE POST TO ALL GROUPS!!! 

****URGENT**** 


"TIA" was dumped at the pound by her human after a break up. My friend watched as the woman turned on one heel and left, never batting an eyelash, never looking back. This majestic beauty sat there trembling with fear as she realized she was now ALL ALONE IN THE WORLD! 


1 and a half years old-- housebroken- good with kids and other animals!! PLEASE-- SOMEBODY--- SAVE HER!!!! 

304-872-7877 
[email protected]


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I was told that she is spoken for and she is supposed to be picked up on the 20 something... This needs to be verified in a couple of days so that she does not slip through the cracks.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

She is listed on Petfinder as Lost/Found....maybe her people called and said they would be in soon to get her? We definitely need to keep our eyes on her so she doesn't slip through the cracks if her people never show up.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"TIA" was dumped at the pound by her human after a break up. My friend watched as the woman turned on one heel and left, never batting an eyelash, never looking back. This majestic beauty sat there trembling with fear as she realized she was now ALL ALONE IN THE WORLD!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump (very sad)


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Listing removed. 

Hoping she got a home.


----------

